# 5/12 am pikie pool



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

got out this mornin 4 a couple of hrshit up the steubenville boat launch area
started out throwing a pop-r 4 about 30mins with no luck 
so i switched over 2 a 3'' glow in the dark tail on a 1/16oz head,5'6'' lite lighting rod,gander guide reel an 4#excel green linean it was on i got a 10''
rockbass 1st.then i got a big smallie 18'' pics of it 2 lol an then last fish was a real nice smallie i took a pic of it laying by a 2liter mt dew bottle(1st fish there was a lady walking her dog that took the pic)2nd pic i was by myself.
all 2gather i lander 7 smallies all over 14'' an that 1 rockbass
twister


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's what I like to see Twister!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Love those smallies, Jimbo!!


----------



## Engineered_2Fish (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work. Glad to see somebody having luck ha


----------

